# Are there any Missouri Cubers?



## Zagros (Jan 3, 2020)

So yeah this image says it all. It is pretty dissapointing, there is literally nothing at all going on in Missouri. It doesn't really make sense either, Missouri has a higher population than Oregon but Oregon has quite literally 10x the comps. I've had the idea of trying to organize a comp but I don't have any idea how to do so and I've never helped out with one before. Are there just no speedcubers in the state? There was literally one (1) Missouri comp in 2019.


----------



## Zagros (Jan 4, 2020)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> I'm from the St. Louis area, so not too far away. Honestly, I have no idea why we don't have any comps on our side of the state. Last one was Ravioli Spring 2018. I don't really have much time to organize comps and the like, but I really want one in the area at some point soon. @MDoe8 is also from Missouri and I'm pretty sure @JustinTimeCuber and @Pryge are from around here as well, but they don't seem to be on this site often. I'm sure there are others, but those are all I know about.


The only comp I tentatively plan on attending rn is Heartland Championships, but it still isn't scheduled so I can't be sure of that. Maybe I will see you around someday...


----------



## Skittleskp (Jan 4, 2020)

Oregon has Kit Clement witch is probably why they have so many comps. Try getting in contact with a delegate and see if you can run your own comp if you're up for it.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 4, 2020)

Xtreme Cuber said:


> I'm from the St. Louis area, so not too far away. Honestly, I have no idea why we don't have any comps on our side of the state. Last one was Ravioli Spring 2018. I don't really have much time to organize comps and the like, but I really want one in the area at some point soon. @MDoe8 is also from Missouri and I'm pretty sure @JustinTimeCuber and @Pryge are from around here as well, but they don't seem to be on this site often. I'm sure there are others, but those are all I know about.


I'm somewhat interested in organizing a competition in the area


----------



## MDoe8 (Jan 6, 2020)

St. Louis here! I'd be interested in attending a competition just to challenge myself! I've told myself that I would go to a comp once my ao5 is sub-20. I'm not quite there yet, but that could give me motivation!


----------

